# The Spirit of Pandora



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2015)

About a year ago, we lost one of the kindest spirits that ever graced the green walls of WF. For those who didn’t know her, she was a mentor who always had a kind word to say. She had the ability to brighten your day with a gentle word of encouragement. Those that were here during Pandora’s era will know what I’m talking about.

Lately, and maybe this is me, I’ve noticed a trend towards people not being so nice to each other. Some seem to have their own agenda. There are those who seem to think if certain aspects of the forum aren’t to their liking, it is their duty to somehow destroy it. Some of us seem to forget that it isn’t just that person’s individual forum (though Cran could obviously claim that- he doesn’t), but is everybody’s forum to share our works and ideas. It is a forum where we should be helping each other (and most of us still do) as opposed to trying to get a rise out of people.

So in the spirit of that, I’m bringing back Pandora’s witch for the month of October. Maybe when we think of her, we will treat each other with respect, and maybe, just maybe we will feel just a little better of ourselves- and each other.






(And anyone who wants to use the witch in their signature, please feel free. I think Pandora would like that)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 1, 2015)

Pandora was before my time, but this is a sentiment that I can get behind.  For many of us, this isn't just a forum, but a home away from home.

Thanks, Mustard.


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2015)

she was always one of my fav members and friends here. and yeah. she was definitely a sweetheart.

as far as sentiment, i see a few squabbles every now and again. don't think that can be helped much,
as creative people are usually very opinionated. but really? it was FAR worse when i 1st came here than it is now. 
this place had a lot of nasty arguments the 1st year i was here because of the debate forum, and then
these attitudes spilling over from the debate forum into other areas. now it just happens every now and again
 (as far as i've seen), but back then? it was everyday.


----------



## escorial (Oct 1, 2015)

One can only imagine what she was like in person as a WF member she was awesome


----------



## Ariel (Oct 1, 2015)

Pandora was very kind and I think she'd like the sentiment, Musty.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 1, 2015)

Oh Pandi, we miss you so. Very positive and optimistic person. I wish there was more Pandora's in the world...


----------



## am_hammy (Oct 1, 2015)

I wish I had known her. Every time I see people talk about her it seems everyone held her in high regard. It's lovely to see the legacy she left here for her disposition.


----------



## walker (Oct 1, 2015)

I thought that the person whose picture is in the beginning of this post was still active... I thought I'd seen that picture before, maybe on the Post a Selfie thread? Anyway, I go along with the sentiment, and I'm sorry that she is gone.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Oct 1, 2015)

I do not know the lady in question,  but what a beautiful and kind thought. Well said Mustard Snr.


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2015)

she was absolutely beautiful in every way. but i have to say...i almost resent this thread. why? she pm'd me
and messaged me here and on facebook, and she accepted EVERYONE for who they were. that was her nature.
she loved everyone, regardless of their hang-ups and faults or negative or positive inner feelings. that was her nature.
she loved EVERYONE. she even dug the shit out of ME....who tends to be combative at times. i don't think pandora
would have wanted everyone to just "shut up and get along". she had this knack for accepting personalities
for what they were and sincerely liking our personal quirks. that's why we were friends.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm sorry you feel that way Dale. No, I'm not saying we should "shut up and get along." I'm saying we should realize that other people on this forum have feelings. We are all people, not just these cut outs behind these avatars. We hurt. I think we need to keep that in mind when we respectfully disagree. Is that really so hard?


(and by the way. I think Pandora would agree with that sentiment)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Oct 1, 2015)

Let's step back and breathe, guys.  We don't want to run counter to the message we're trying to spread here.  You've said your respective pieces, let's continue to remember Pandora in a positive light.


----------



## dale (Oct 1, 2015)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Let's step back and breathe, guys.  We don't want to run counter to the message we're trying to spread here.  You've said your respective pieces, let's continue to remember Pandora in a positive light.



i do. she was beautiful and her soul still is. but she never downed me, no matter what.


----------



## belthagor (Oct 1, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way Dale. No, I'm not saying we should "shut up and get along." I'm saying we should realize that other people on this forum have feelings. We are all people, not just these cut outs behind these avatars. We hurt. I think we need to keep that in mind when we respectfully disagree. Is that really so hard?
> 
> 
> (and by the way. I think Pandora would agree with that sentiment)



I agree, and also I'd like to say, sorry if I ever hurt your feelings.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 1, 2015)

Great thread Musty.

There are a few members who have passed over  to the great forum in the sky, every now and then I stumble over one of  their legacy posts. Pandora was the best example of what a human being  can be. I miss her, and her wicked sense of humour.

Each and everyone of us is a presence in someone else's life, let us make it a good presence.


----------



## walker (Oct 1, 2015)

In light of everything else that's going on in the world, I'm grateful for the sentiments expressed in this thread. It's a tough day to be a news junkie. I wish more people looked for the positive in life.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 1, 2015)

The fact that I had no idea she passed is a sentiment to how I take too much of a break from these forums.

Fly high, little witch.


----------



## BobtailCon (Oct 1, 2015)

BobtailCon said:


> The fact that I had no idea she passed is a sentiment to how I take too much of a break from these forums.
> 
> Fly high, little witch.



My 200th post, in honor of her.


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 1, 2015)

Pandora was a rare gem. She had the rare knack of being able to disagree with you while still being perfectly agreeable. 

You can tell a lot about someone by how they treat people they think are wrong. Pandora thought I was wrong more than once, but I always felt like she loved me all the more for our differences of opinion. She was precious and dear to me, even though we only knew one another online.

I still miss her, and I suspect I always will. Thanks for starting this remembrance, Musty.


----------



## W.Goepner (Oct 2, 2015)

First I am shocked to find out Pandora has passed and that long ago. 

(Have I been here so long as to not notice someone leaving?)

This is how I remember Pandora, How she wrote.

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ng-Challenge?p=1714385&viewfull=1#post1714385 

How she responded.

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ng-Challenge?p=1716210&viewfull=1#post1716210 

http://www.writingforums.com/thread...ng-Challenge?p=1716465&viewfull=1#post1716465


----------

